# Blades to groom my Shih Tzu?



## seanbreaux (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello,

I wanted to know what blades i should get to clip my Shih Tzu. I have an Andis AG-2 with a 10 blade. I just purchased an Andis 4FC Blade off ebay to trim the body. The 10 blade doesnt appear to cut close enough to get the hair around her eyes. What blade should i get for this? Any other blades i need? I am newbie : )

Thanks


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

its up to u and how short you want it 4f is quite short a 16mm is nice on legs and top of heads if you cant scissor and i i scissor rond the eyes but im a pro 9 skip tooth is good for doing arm pits and grain but these places are easy to cut if you dont o what you are doing


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

I use a 10 on cocker faces and throats. Being summer Both have been shaved against the way the fur grows with a 10 to get it as short as possible. A few cocker people use 15s on faces..


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

seanbreaux said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to know what blades i should get to clip my Shih Tzu. I have an Andis AG-2 with a 10 blade. I just purchased an Andis 4FC Blade off ebay to trim the body. The 10 blade doesnt appear to cut close enough to get the hair around her eyes. What blade should i get for this? Any other blades i need? I am newbie : )
> 
> Thanks


A 4F is a nice length for an easy maintenance body. You can use the 10 blade on her bum, between her hind legs (groin area) armpits and eye corners, scooping away from the eye corner. If that is not short enough, I would use a #30 blade, again, scooping away from the eyes. Be careful of any folds/rolls of skin she may have in front of her eyes when you are clipping. You will also need a pair of grooming shears to round up her face and feet. And you can use a #30 blade to shave out her pads in her feet also.  Good luck and post pics!


----------

